# Countdown to Halloween 2020!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Don't forget! October 31, 2020 falls on a Saturday (due to leap year).
Start planning people.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap, do I have enough time?!:googly:

Halloween on a Saturday usually means fewer ToTs for us, and uncostumed teens showing up at 9:30 when we’re putting stuff away.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Already making sketches.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love a Saturday Halloween. We have next year's theme picked out and I managed to find a couple of props that will fit in nicely. Mark and I have been tossing ideas around since Halloween night. A smaller haunt building but a couple great scares and scenes planned.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

320 days left. I haven't started yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Neither have I. I need to get our 2019 video done first:jol:


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Thoughts and ideas only so far


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been doing some light repairs and repainting already.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

313 days


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Never stopped full build mode. Weather this year was horrendous so I could only put out part of the cemetery and a new giant spider web I built so to deal with the disappointment I just kept building right up until a couple weeks ago. Now that Christmas is over I’m going to start again to hopefully finish the three animatronics I’ve been working on! Ugh, I’m already worried about finishing them ha ha...


----------



## Haunted hearse (Mar 29, 2011)

Consider a skull singing, "It's Saturday Night, and I ain't got no body....."


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm requesting that time off. I've worked every holiday (except for this Christmas which they took me off without notice one day prior) for the last two years. I've missed two Halloweens this one is mine!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Technically, even though I’m currently working on a celtic cross tombstone and angel monument, it’s only incidentally kind of like doing Halloween stuff since both are being used for a graveyard scene in a theater production.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

298 days!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Is it a sign of age when I see 298 days and I think "that's tomorrow!" ?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

No
Its a sign of experience


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

292 Days


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

270 days


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

253 Days


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mulling over plans for a new tombstone.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Really having a difficult time getting motivated to do a display this year. I have a new tombstone started that I need to complete. Have some other ideas as well. 
I think mostly from being on haunt forums on FB. Some people there are so mean and nasty. This forum is my preference and has been good with support and answers. Unsure why folks get on any FB groups and act so nasty to one another?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^FB groups are likely not as well moderated as a forum such as this one, so nastiness doesn’t get caught as quickly. That doesn’t mean the mod or mods are bad at their jobs, but the sheer rate at which posts are made can make it difficult to keep up. Other than that, some people are just plain mean and the anonimity of FB makes it easy to get away with being a jerk.

Back on topic - we’ve culled a few items in preparation for making room for new pieces in our display. That helps keep us fresh and motivated.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I sanded and painted one coat on the new obelisk tombstone. I also dressed up my following bust frames.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Has anyone noticed the masthead countdown hasn't been reset for this year?

Thanks for keeping this place going! Still come back from time to time to see your creepy little creations! Love y'all!

-Raven


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ravenseye said:


> Has anyone noticed the masthead countdown hasn't been reset for this year?


Yes. I have requested it get fixed a few times since November but it is not a priority for VerticalScope Inc.

On that note.....
249 days until Halloween!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

247 Days!!

Well, if they won't keep it up, it will be up to us to do so.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Might be better this way. Not liking what they did with one of the other sites.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Curiously, it seems the original banner posted is actually a 'live' link and is actively counting down...










Either way - Enjoy the extra 24 hours this year. Tomorrow - Saturday February 29th!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

213 Days!!!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/Blanckmortuary/photos/a.1907325662819256/2569355223282960/?type=3&theater


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

192 Days


----------



## SteveAReno (Oct 23, 2016)

I am putting the finishing touches on a skeleton bar on a casket- and I finished an electric chair that buzzes when someone sits on it. . Next is a ghost containment chamber and a Phanthom of the Opera with him playing a working organ (recording). The CV19 has given me more time to build stuff!
If anyone knows how I can make my Phanthom do a full 180 turn at the waist while he is sitting at the organ, please let me know.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

SteveAReno, What kind of figure/character/body does the Phantom have?
Would he be "playing" the organ while he turns? If so, then he couldn't turn 180 degrees.
If not, then you need to have the music stop when he turns.
You could do the rotation of the upper torso with a BBQ rotisserie mounted to the bench he's sitting on, with the shaft of the rotisserie giving him a prostate exam, but you need to make sure that his costume /attire is free from binding or blocking the movement. You might be able to use a windshield wiper motor for this too. A lot depends upon the weight of the upper torso, and how it's supported. I know it may sound odd, but you could use the wheeled ring that supports the glass tray from an old microwave oven to carry the weight and keep it movable. With the upper torso mounted to a disk (maybe an old serving tray with a hole in the middle) that rests on the wheeled ring, which would rest on another tray or smooth, flat surface with a mild groove in it for the ring to rotate in. The bottom tray or surface would need to be connected or fastened to the bench the phantom is sitting on, with the motor mounted beneath the bench (and out of sight) then the shaft running up through the bench and both trays and into the torso of the phantom.


----------



## msglaigaie (Jun 18, 2012)

I would use a fan motor and give up some of the arc. 180 is a tad aggressive IMHO


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the problems with using fan motors is that they require the air that the fan blades pull through to keep the motor cool, so you need some air flow or another source of cool air or you may have some problems.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

154 days


----------



## panicRealm (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey all! 131 days left! new to forum. finally getting around to starting this year's house. Any thoughts on how it will be after COVID this year? wonder if parents will let their kids trick R treat?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't think many people will be giving out candy this year.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't think many people will be giving out candy this year.


Agreed. I feel it will be more like Christmas with folks driving around looking at spooky houses.


----------



## Sooqa (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey what's up guyz !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I should have a tombstone done by then:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Scottish_Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

Hauntiholik said:


> Don't forget! October 31, 2020 falls on a Saturday (due to leap year).
> Start planning people.





RoxyBlue said:


> Crap, do I have enough time?!:googly:
> 
> Halloween on a Saturday usually means fewer ToTs for us, and uncostumed teens showing up at 9:30 when we're putting stuff away.


Yes, but do you think *anyone* will be trick or treating this year due to the covid panic-demic? I'm soooo not sure, but I don't want to be caught without candy. We normally give out about 40 lbs of candy and an equal amount of small toys. We put a lot of time into our yard haunt. I would hate to have that much candy sitting around and no one show up.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Scottish_Otter said:


> Yes, but do you think *anyone* will be trick or treating this year due to the covid panic-demic? I'm soooo not sure, but I don't want to be caught without candy. We normally give out about 40 lbs of candy and an equal amount of small toys. We put a lot of time into our yard haunt. I would hate to have that much candy sitting around and no one show up.


Hey Scottish_Otter...I am Scottish too bytheway....As far as Trick r Treating this year i seriously can't see that happening with the covid cases starting to creep up again at a rate of 3,000 cases a day...I also think we are heading to another lockdown and with Halloween just 7 weeks away its defo going to be zero chance of Kido's getting to go out and have fun...I know it sucks because i docorate inside and outside and the kids always love coming to my house to see what i have decorated...We have planned a Halloween party for my gals so they can invite a few friends over to have a spooktacular time and stay safe and healthy at the same time.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Scottish_Otter said:


> Yes, but do you think *anyone* will be trick or treating this year due to the covid panic-demic? I'm soooo not sure, but I don't want to be caught without candy. ...


I think people will get out to ToT. They are still going out to restaurants, beaches, parks, Sturgis, rioting, etc. Just hopefully not the same people going to all events!

The big kicker here would be a state/city/local ban, but so far, that doesn't seem to be happening. I could see the 'trunk-or-treat' gatherings being called off...too many people in a large group. But wondering if that would send more people into the traditional door-to-door ToT route?

In my day, we survived razor blade apples, needles in candy corn balls, cyanide candy bars, AIDS tainted candy of all types, and more. I'm sure a little virus won't dampen the spirit too much!


----------

